# ~ADBA show~ Yuma,AZ Nov 6!



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

*The APBTC of Arizona (AZ) will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull in one day at the Riverside Park in Yuma, AZ. If you would like information please contact Brian 928-342-5420, Darin 623-329-4899 or Anthony 909-609-8299

Anyone else going to this?! I talked to Brian today, its gonna be a HUGE show. 5 club presidents, lots of awesome folks involved in this breed, and some serious competition including some national champions and placers in conformation, and some bad ass weight pull dogs. There will be some awesome concession stands so bring your family, bring you dogs, come out to a show!​*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's about 12 hours from here, or so I've heard. Who knows... Best of luck to everybody going to this one.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Is anybody going to Yuma? I can't afford to go, but I was thinking if somebody was carpooling through Lubbock and had room for one person and one dog...

Ahhh, nevermind. I cannot in reality afford this right now. Bump for the thread, though.


----------



## spanky947 (Jul 5, 2010)

Was a good show! ,now let's support southern california show in fontana,ca 92335 at the west coast k-9 academy ! B)


----------

